# Oct 6th Wahoo "walk-on" need 1 more!!!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

OK, I want you guys on the forum to experience this stuff. Oct. Wahoo is hot! I think you guys could get me some buiseness after one of these trips. If anyone is interested the price will be $250 a person and we'll do a 12hr trolling/reef trip. I need 5 folks to make it work $wise. I made it a Sat. so everyone would have a chance to go. This is a discounted rate so please try to bring PFFers only and please Shhhhhhhh!


----------

